# winter wade fishing



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm looking for some good areas to wade this winter with land access. I'm pretty new to the wade fishing scene so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

go over to Anahuac National Widlife Refuge, there are 4 parking locations to try/choose from. some areas have good mix of shell/mud, the further east you go the more muddy it gets. you need to time these spots right or your catching will be very limited/nada, at least in my experience. afternoon, incoming tide, low pressure would be a good time to try it. don't worry about getting out there super early this time of year, you won't be rewarded for it.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

therocket37 said:


> go over to Anahuac National Widlife Refuge, there are 4 parking locations to try/choose from. some areas have good mix of shell/mud, the further east you go the more muddy it gets. you need to time these spots right or your catching will be very limited/nada, at least in my experience. afternoon, incoming tide, low pressure would be a good time to try it. don't worry about getting out there super early this time of year, you won't be rewarded for it.


when wading in, take it slow this time of year. really work the water, as alot of people rush out too quickly and scare everything away.


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

I'm in Needville and am researching for a place to wade as well. Anyone have any information regarding wade fishing near Quintana, East Matagorda or West Matagorda?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Christmas bay is near quintana beach or the bay side of San luis pass


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

letsgofishing07 said:


> Christmas bay is near quintana beach or the bay side of San luis pass


We were in Christmas Bay this morning for 3 hours wade fishing. No bites at all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

GRIM said:


> We were in Christmas Bay this morning for 3 hours wade fishing. No bites at all.


You gotta move around and find them.


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> GRIM said:
> 
> 
> > We were in Christmas Bay this morning for 3 hours wade fishing. No bites at all.
> ...


We returned to Christmas Bay after church on Sunday but this time entered the water at:

828 Dolphin
Freeport, TX 77541

Instead of going early in the morning we got in the water at 130pm.

Waded an area roughly 300 square yards, yet again, no bites.


----------

